# I'm Glad Y'all FINALLY Got Them Logs Rearranged!?



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2021)

Must be going to have one heck of a fire soon!


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 9, 2021)

Sheesh


----------



## bear claw (Feb 9, 2021)

I was wondering it they were rearranging the logs or cutting the whole tree up and splitting.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

I've been tore up all morning


----------



## oldways (Feb 9, 2021)

I figured we done got kicked off the air waves censored up the Left had done got em


----------



## Keebs (Feb 9, 2021)

Whew............'bout to go in DT's!


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2021)

Just a little brushfire....


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2021)

Quack probably burnin again...


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 9, 2021)

He was startin to put his stuff back in the She shed yeterday.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Feb 9, 2021)

Search function doesn’t seem to work now...not for me anyway.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Feb 9, 2021)

All of us had the shakes for sure.  Reminded me of the 2001-2005 days when I would call Woody and say "sorry boss I talked to Mike already but we lost the whole membership again"  Will start over as soon as we get it headed forward again


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

Jim Thompson said:


> All of us had the shakes for sure.  Reminded me of the 2001-2005 days when I would call Woody and say "sorry boss I talked to Mike already but we lost the whole membership again"  Will start over as soon as we get it headed forward again


What y'all need is a systems analyst for some UAT. Guess what my job is in IT by the way?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2021)

I was driving the semi. Texting swerved off the road. Hits green box. they got it back together now. sorry folks.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2021)

I always wondered what they where.


----------



## trad bow (Feb 9, 2021)

Mercy


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Mercy



ikr???


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 9, 2021)

Is the political forum gone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2021)

Thought I done went and got banded


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

livetohunt said:


> Is the political forum gone?




I thought it was just on my computer


----------



## flynlow (Feb 9, 2021)

livetohunt said:


> Is the political forum gone?


Was just wondering same...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2021)

Poof, she's gone


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Libertaw libertaw libertaw


----------



## oldways (Feb 9, 2021)

I thought the gooberment done abducted Nic and Elfii


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 9, 2021)

livetohunt said:


> Is the political forum gone?



Wonder what Q will have to say about this?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

twoheartedale said:


> Wonder what Q will have to say about this?


? ? ? ?


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Man, I had the DT's,,,,? ? ? ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2021)

oldways said:


> I thought the gooberment done abducted Nic and Elfii




I`m not worried about them messing with this particular old varmint.


----------



## livetohunt (Feb 9, 2021)

oldways said:


> I thought the gooberment done abducted Nic and Elfii


The Dems got them and demanded censorship on the political issues..


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Where in the Constitution does it say “they” can do this?


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not worried about them messing with this particular old varmint.




So did yall get rid of the Political Forum?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2021)

oldways said:


> I thought the gooberment done abducted Nic and Elfii




Well if they were unlucky enough to abduct them, promise they'd bring 'em right back


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> So did yall get rid of the Political Forum?




Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway. 

Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.



...Thank ya


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 9, 2021)

Someone stolt muh logs!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.


I hope Lee is on top of this,,,,what the heck?


----------



## twoheartedale (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.



I heard the quarterman kicked a homerun when it was Love to 14 winning the world bowl super series Sunday!  

Jimmy Carter was elected head man in charge of USA.  Hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 9, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Someone stolt muh logs!




Ask your friendly socialist has he seen yo logs !


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not worried about them messing with this particular old varmint.



And if they mess with me I just threaten to sic Nick on them. So far it’s worked every time.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 9, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> I hope Lee is on top of this,,,,what the heck?





twoheartedale said:


> I heard the quarterman kicked a homerun when it was Love to 14 winning the world bowl super series Sunday!
> 
> Jimmy Carter was elected head man in charge of USA.  Hope this helps you out a bit.


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ask your friendly socialist has he seen yo logs !


Thanks @Denton once again,,,,


----------



## funandgun (Feb 9, 2021)

Can anyone update us on the political forum?


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 9, 2021)

funandgun said:


> Can anyone update us on the political forum?


To many folks where asking where there stimulus check was !


----------



## madsam (Feb 9, 2021)

My boss must have arranged  to have pol. forum xxxxed.  Now I can
get my work done..Really is it gone ?  Now we want be able to recognize
the good guys from the idiots.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Where in the Constitution does it say “they” can do this?



The Constitution has all the authority of a "Gun Free Zone" sign


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I done went and got banded


Me too........i was like what did I do???


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

So, if we wanna know if it's "time" do we go to the on topic forum?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

So the Political Forum is "gone"? 

So much for the 1st Amendment. But I guess that only applies if are a liberal democrat.

I am really getting fed up with this mess being perpetrated  by the left.


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> So the Political Forum is "gone"?
> 
> So much for the 1st Amendment. But I guess that only applies if are a liberal democrat.
> 
> I am really getting fed up with this mess being perpetrated  by the left.


Me to it makes me


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 9, 2021)

I want the Political Forum back..?????


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

Guess we'll just have to talk about huntin', fishin', trappin', campin', cookin', shootin', and all that other boring stuff.
Hey, but if you want to fight about something, I hear tell that the duck huntin' forum is still open!
Who's with me? I'm looking for some duck huntin' places so I need to know lakes, directions, times, height they're flying, what they're quacking, etc.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

We had a political forum????


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 9, 2021)

Umm just dang


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Guess we'll just have to talk about huntin', fishin', trappin', campin', cookin', shootin', and all that other boring stuff.
> Hey, but if you want to fight about something, I hear tell that the duck huntin' forum is still open!



Don't care much for duck hunting. Do care alot about the rapid eroding of our freedoms.

But then my wife says I am one of the most argumentative persons she has ever known.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 9, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> To many folks where asking where there stimulus check was !


That was in the Billy thread , silly


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> We had a political forum????



Yes.  It's GON n got itself cancelled.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Poof, she's gone


"Wrote a song about it,  like to hear it? here it goes..."
Ode to the Political Forum:


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

RIP, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> But then my wife says I am one of the most argumentative persons she has ever known.


Oh no you're not!


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.


And all this time I thought you were awe struck with my salient commentary. You had me fooled.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

I guess the Firearms Forum will be next.


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 9, 2021)

Tiger Droppings dot com has an interesting political board that still hasn't been cancelled. Be advised their rules and the rules here ain't exactly the same, regarding cuss words and offensive images. Political junkies stroll over at your own risk.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

We need a tandem bike forum


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> We had a political forum????


 A lot of good members got the word banned under their names in that heck hole. Kind of like the Sports Forum.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I guess the Firearms Forum will be next.


Don't say "Firearms". We call them loudy loudy bang bangs now. It's our secret code word so they don't know what we're talking about.


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> So the Political Forum is "gone"?
> 
> So much for the 1st Amendment. But I guess that only applies if are a liberal democrat.
> 
> I am really getting fed up with this mess being perpetrated  by the left.





Dutch said:


> I guess the Firearms Forum will be next.





Dutch said:


> I guess the Firearms Forum will be next.


They will just have to replace it with a big slab crappie forum.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Don't care much for duck hunting. Do care alot about the rapid eroding of our freedoms.
> 
> But then my wife says I am one of the most argumentative persons she has ever known.



Never notice you arguing, seemed to me you were always giving your unyielding opinion.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> Don't say "Firearms". We call them loudy loudy bang bangs now. It's our secret code word so they don't know what we're talking about.




"Thunder Sticks" would work


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbo4116 said:


> Never notice you arguing, seemed to me you were always giving your unyielding opinion.



I have been told that I am a tad opinionated at times.


----------



## normaldave (Feb 9, 2021)

It's like they doused the fire in the pot-bellied stove at the General Store...pulled the shades down, and turned the open sign over to closed.

Political talk, combined with firearms, (edit: loudy, loudy, bang-bangs), hunting, fishing, and sports fans...I mean, what could go wrong?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

drhunter1 said:


> They will just have to replace it with a big slab crappie forum.



I would enjoy a sub forum like that...especially since this weather is really cutting into my crappie fishing so far this year


----------



## BassMan31 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> So the Political Forum is "gone"?
> 
> So much for the 1st Amendment. But I guess that only applies if are a liberal democrat.
> 
> I am really getting fed up with this mess being perpetrated  by the left.


It was one of Biden's executive orders


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> A lot of good members got the word banned under their names in that heck hole. Kind of like the Sports Forum.



Didn't have to be that way. All ya gotta do is take a good dose of ackright and no problems.


----------



## vahurst (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> So the Political Forum is "gone"?
> 
> So much for the 1st Amendment. But I guess that only applies if are a liberal democrat.
> 
> I am really getting fed up with this mess being perpetrated  by the left.



The 1st Amendment only says the government can't impede or restrict your opinions. I hate to be the one to break it to you, but the Government doesn't own this board, GON does, and they have every right to create or take away any of these forums, or ban any of the members.

Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!


----------



## BassMan31 (Feb 9, 2021)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thought I done went and got banded


Me too. I thought @elfiii got tired of me overlooking those wirdy dords on the zerohedge page.  It was an accident, boss.


----------



## BassMan31 (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> The 1st Amendment only says the government can't impede or restrict your opinions. I hate to be the one to break it to you, but the Government doesn't own this board, GON does, and they have every right to create or take away any of these forums, or ban any of the members.
> 
> Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!


If the political forum is gone, same/same. Folks got thin skin but I like talking fishing as much as I like talking about how ridiculous liberals are.

At any rate, off to the freshwater forum.

God speed, my friend.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!



I spend plenty of time in other forums on here, but to hide your head in the sand and ignore or refuse to talk about the the current political environment is foolish.

But to each his own.


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

Well there goes my exercise regimen.  My fingers gonna get as fat as my belly.  Guess I am gonna have to get one of them smart phones so I can post in Paymaster's Forum.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 9, 2021)

Dang! That’s tough when a whole forum got banned.


----------



## BassMan31 (Feb 9, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Dang! That’s tough when a whole forum got banned.


The NSA decided there were too many people giving too many doses of ackrite and common sense.


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Maybe we could see it as our friends the admins and mods doing us a favor before things really went south.

"Appearances are a glimpse of the unseen."


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> The 1st Amendment only says the government can't impede or restrict your opinions. I hate to be the one to break it to you, but the Government doesn't own this board, GON does, and they have every right to create or take away any of these forums, or ban any of the members.
> 
> Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!


Maybe it wasn’t GONs decision to shut the board down.  If they had shut it down they would have shut just the PF down.
If you don’t think politics don’t belong on an outdoor board maybe you should go to the capitol and meet some PETA lobbyists trying to strong arm you out of hunting


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> The 1st Amendment only says the government can't impede or restrict your opinions. I hate to be the one to break it to you, but the Government doesn't own this board, GON does, and they have every right to create or take away any of these forums, or ban any of the members.
> 
> Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!



If angry people were the criteria for removing a forum, most of them here would be gone, you ever look at that Best/Worst Barbeque thread.


----------



## vahurst (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbo4116 said:


> If angry people were the criteria for removing a forum, most of them here would be gone, you ever look at that Best/Worst Barbeque thread.



Good BBQ is worth getting angry about!


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

The beer bet thread is GON too.....dangit.  Now I'll never get my beer.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Political forum log slap burnt up. Love the censorship, never thought it would happen here


----------



## vahurst (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Maybe it wasn’t GONs decision to shut the board down.  If they had shut it down they would have shut just the PF down.
> If you don’t think politics don’t belong on an outdoor board maybe you should go to the capitol and meet some PETA lobbyists trying to strong arm you out of hunting



Sure, if the political postings pertained to the outdoors.  In the past few weeks, there was rarely ever a post pertaining to the outdoors.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

BassMan31 said:


> It was one of Biden's executive orders


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I spend plenty of time in other forums on here, but to hide your head in the sand and ignore or refuse to talk about the the current political environment is foolish.
> 
> But to each his own.



He got to utilize the first amendment. Its a handy thing I tell ya.


----------



## sbroadwell (Feb 9, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Political forum log slap burnt up. Love the censorship, never thought it would happen here



Me either. Very bad timing - we can't help but suspect that something fishy is going on. Appears to just be jumping on the bandwagon of trying to make it difficult for right thinking people to communicate.
I guess, though, we could just make this forum into the new political forum.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbo4116 said:


> If angry people were the criteria for removing a forum, most of them here would be gone, you ever look at that Best/Worst Barbeque thread.


And don't forget the water chicken forum! Lots of angry folks over there!


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 9, 2021)

The day the music died

?


----------



## madsam (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> Sure, if the political postings pertained to the outdoors.  In the past few weeks, there was rarely ever a post pertaining to the outdoors.


See what I mean we want be able to tell the difference now !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Feb 9, 2021)

normaldave said:


> It's like they doused the fire in the pot-bellied stove at the General Store...pulled the shades down, and turned the open sign over to closed.
> 
> Political talk, combined with firearms, (edit: loudy, loudy, bang-bangs), hunting, fishing, and sports fans...I mean, what could go wrong?


The NSA,,,,


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

sbroadwell said:


> Me either. Very bad timing - we can't help but suspect that something fishy is going on. Appears to just be jumping on the bandwagon of trying to make it difficult for right thinking people to communicate.
> I guess, though, we could just make this forum into the new political forum.



I do tend to talk politics around a real camp fire


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

We need a cannabis forum now


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> Sure, if the political postings pertained to the outdoors.  In the past few weeks, there was rarely ever a post pertaining to the outdoors.



Well that is an agenda you want get to purse any longer.


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Political forum log slap burnt up. Love the censorship, never thought it would happen here


Me thinks the canary is dead, and instead of letting us hang ourselves, the powers that be did everyone a favor.

Most of y'all know this place far better than I do, and you know the character of the folks in charge.

Think for a sec why it might be that something like this happened.

Not everything is a punishment folks.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> We need a cannabis forum now



Might as well break out those wrenches and start the tyranny I mean tranny forum


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

I guess the upside is I might be able to log on from my work computer again.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> And don't forget the water chicken forum! Lots of angry folks over there!



"water chicken"

Thats as a good as calling largemouth bass "ditch pickles"

Going to get some big time duck hunters riled up at work tonight with that one!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

RoosterTodd said:


> And don't forget the water chicken forum! Lots of angry folks over there!



Hogs, religion, whether to use mustard or ketchup on a chili dog. I mean there is anger everywhere you go and it is all Trump's fault.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> Sure, if the political postings pertained to the outdoors.  In the past few weeks, there was rarely ever a post pertaining to the outdoors.



You seem oddly ok with this.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

Wonder if the PF GON come back with a new set of rules n whutnot


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I would enjoy a sub forum like that...especially since this weather is really cutting into my crappie fishing so far this year



On a day like today, you ought to be pulling some jigs behind your boat.  Not in here typing and reading


----------



## jimbo4116 (Feb 9, 2021)

Got a bunch of questions but I thinking I will wait for the post mortem.


----------



## Kisatchie (Feb 9, 2021)

Dang the PF made it through Obumer couldn’t make it one month under Ol sleepy joe. Times they a changin


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

NE GA Pappy said:


> On a day like today, you ought to be pulling some jigs behind your boat.  Not in here typing and reading



I would like to be, but gotta be at work at 6. 

Work gets into the way of my fishing career.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 9, 2021)

kmckinnie said:


> To many folks where asking where there stimulus check was !



So where are they? Rev Warnock better give me my $2k like he promised


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> Me thinks the canary is dead, and instead of letting us hang ourselves, the powers that be did everyone a favor.
> 
> Most of y'all know this place far better than I do, and you know the character of the folks in charge.
> 
> ...



Most of the folks on that subforum wouldn't hide from anything, at this point I'm ready to start sending invitations to those who want to take my rights


----------



## Paleo (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You seem oddly ok with this.



public school teacher
*spits*


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump Trump


Testing 1, 2 is this thing on?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I would like to be, but gotta be at work at 6.
> 
> Work gets into the way of my fishing career.



you sound like my Pa in law.... he told me his job interfered with his loafering


----------



## vahurst (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> You seem oddly ok with this.



I follow and post on a fishing forum for the Big Bend region of Florida where I do most of my fishing.  I watched the political forum there create such an uproar that the people who wanted to talk about fishing just up and left.  When they got rid of the political forum, people started to post fishing reports again. 

Everything has a time and a place, and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.  If you want to argue politics (and I do enjoy talking politics...I made my share of posts on the political forum) there are other places you can still do that.


----------



## Mark R (Feb 9, 2021)

somebody took it just like folks say they wont . they will if they want to .


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Most of the folks on that subforum wouldn't hide from anything, at this point I'm ready to start sending invitations to those who want to take my rights


I get it brother, I'm mad.

Not mad at GON, or Woody's, or PF or any of the powers that be, I'm mad that we in America are even at this point.

All I'm saying is that the PF is one of many subs that folks enjoy around here, it'd be a shame to kill the entire website and ruin it for everyone else.


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I follow and post on a fishing forum for the Big Bend region of Florida where I do most of my fishing.  I watched the political forum there create such an uproar that the people who wanted to talk about fishing just up and left.  When they got rid of the political forum, people started to post fishing reports again.
> 
> Everything has a time and a place, and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.  If you want to argue politics (and I do enjoy talking politics...I made my share of posts on the political forum) there are other places you can still do that.



Really?

What are your thoughts on self discipline?


----------



## Robert28 (Feb 9, 2021)

Kisatchie said:


> Dang the PF made it through Obumer couldn’t make it one month under Ol sleepy joe. Times they a changin


Even survived Hitler Trump!?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Hunting over bait is politics


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> All I'm saying is that the PF is one of many subs that folks enjoy around here, it'd be a shame to kill the entire website and ruin it for everyone else.



I can see your point and agree to a certain extent, but what happens when its decided that hunting/fishing/firearms and a host other topics are verboten for public discussion?

Got to find that hill at some point.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I follow and post on a fishing forum for the Big Bend region of Florida where I do most of my fishing.  I watched the political forum there create such an uproar that the people who wanted to talk about fishing just up and left.  When they got rid of the political forum, people started to post fishing reports again.
> 
> Everything has a time and a place, and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.  If you want to argue politics (and I do enjoy talking politics...I made my share of posts on the political forum) there are other places you can still do that.


What is it wasn’t GON’s decision?


----------



## new blood (Feb 9, 2021)

Sooo, Elf, Nico, any moderator, what's the deal with the PF gone? Was that a decision made by "us" or "them"? I was starting to enjoy that forum as much as a few of the others. Definitely was hanging out there more lately. If this decision was made by "them" and this is another way to censure and control information, then this cancel culture is in full overdrive.  Smell that unity.


----------



## JB0704 (Feb 9, 2021)

IS openly discussing the idea of secession illegal?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## tr21 (Feb 9, 2021)

getting too close to thunder chicken chasing time to stop arguing politics anyway. hopefully by the end of the season the government will be shut down and out of business


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> What is it wasn’t GON’s decision?



Surely the .gov has more weighty matters to deal with than what is posted in a sub forum of a conservative outdoor forum?


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I can see your point and agree to a certain extent, but what happens when its decided that hunting/fishing/firearms and a host other topics are verboten for public discussion?
> 
> Got to find that hill at some point.


100% agree, and I fear that's around the corner.

I'll tell you what I think at risk of being banned:

I think an ultimatum was given, and I think there is a gag order in place that prevents people from speaking about it.

I think hands are tied, and the only way for everyone in the PF to win is to not play the game.

Then again I could be way off.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.


I can't.


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

I'm so tore up right now I can't see straight


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Surely the .gov has more weighty matters to deal with than what is posted in a sub forum of a conservative outdoor forum?



Don't kid yourself.
There is a reason the NG is being kept in DC until mid March.

We're in the middle of a Trump purge.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 9, 2021)

Has Q spoke on this matter?


----------



## livinoutdoors (Feb 9, 2021)

I have to say, in all seriousness, im kinda sad right now. Sure its just an internet forum, but its a place to exchange ideas and stories and find out if you ideas hold up against the microscope. Losing a free exchange of ideas is sad to me, even if you had to watch your language, you could still make your case.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Let’s kill the


Dutch said:


> Surely the .gov has more weighty matters to deal with than what is posted in a sub forum of a conservative outdoor forum?


ask Arfcom what happens when “they” call


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> I can see your point and agree to a certain extent, but what happens when its decided that hunting/fishing/firearms and a host other topics are verboten for public discussion?
> 
> Got to find that hill at some point.



Each man has his line in the sand, but if they folded the political forum then pretty soon this will be the georgia outdoor snowflake forum, we will have basket weaving, vegan recipes, report conservatives, how to receive a handout skills, and deer petting subforums. The background will go from mud brown to rainbow themes with unicorns and purple highlights


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> We need a cannabis forum now



You got it, big guy!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Don't kid yourself.
> There is a reason the NG is being kept in DC until mid March.
> 
> We're in the middle of a Trump purge.



I know.

sarcasm doesn't come across so well online.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Let’s kill the
> 
> ask Arfcom what happens when “they” call



ARFCOM got Brownell'd, besides they sold out along time ago. I remeber the wild west days over there in the early 2000's


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You got it, big guy!
> 
> View attachment 1065424



Not showing up for me, If we are ditching the political forum there better be some hoochie mommas and that herb to keep some of us around


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> I'm so tore up right now I can't see straight


ikr?


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> ARFCOM got Brownell'd, besides they sold out along time ago. I remeber the wild west days over there in the early 2000's


They got their interwebs service pulled a month ago because they were a “bad” site.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You got it, big guy!
> 
> View attachment 1065424


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 9, 2021)

I don't post much in the PF, but I don't watch news on the TV so I always looked in the PF to see what was going on. 
Strange days indeed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2021)

oldways said:


> I thought the gooberment done abducted Nic and Elfii


Ain’t nobody gone try that.


----------



## madsam (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I follow and post on a fishing forum for the Big Bend region of Florida where I do most of my fishing.  I watched the political forum there create such an uproar that the people who wanted to talk about fishing just up and left.  When they got rid of the political forum, people started to post fishing reports again.
> 
> Everything has a time and a place, and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.  If you want to argue politics (and I do enjoy talking politics...I made my share of posts on the political forum) there are other places you can still do that.


Fluff Fluff Fluff Fluff fluff fluff fuff whoops Flufffffffff


----------



## Danuwoa (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.


That’s good life advice right there.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

So if we can’t discuss politics because it drives a wedge and it’s bad I guess we can’t talk about gun ban bills either


----------



## Throwback (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m about ready to start a petition to ban fly fishing and rich folks saltwater fishing


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> I’m about ready to start a petition to ban fly fishing and rich folks saltwater fishing



I can get behind this.
Especially the rich people saltwater fishing.

Leaves more fish for us poor saltwater fisherman and our chirren.


----------



## 4HAND (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I can get behind this.
> Especially the rich people saltwater fishing.
> 
> Leaves more fish for us poor saltwater fisherman and our chirren.


Yeah, like all of the rich Ga fisherman! Ruining it for us Fl boys! 
Well.........  we gotta argue about sumpin.


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 9, 2021)

Hmmmmmm. Lots of silence from the moderators 

When words make you uncomfortable you know the First Amendment is working...


----------



## campboy (Feb 9, 2021)

Nicodemus said:


> Looks like it`s gone to me. For now anyway.
> 
> Don`t depend on me for much info on politics or sports. I don`t pay attention to either one and don`t care half a hoot for them.



Same here


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Not showing up for me, If we are ditching the political forum there better be some hoochie mommas and that herb to keep some of us around


That forum is for members who pay for a premium membership. Or, willing to trade some weed for access.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> So if we can’t discuss politics because it drives a wedge and it’s bad I guess we can’t talk about gun ban bills either



As long as we is banding things, I say lets band water lice and wake boats, and restrict ditch pickle fisherpersons to farm ponds and lakes of around 100 acres.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> That forum is for members who pay for a premium membership. Or, willing to trade some weed for access.



Might as well be the political forum, elites keeping the weed and hoochie mama's for themselves, sure glad biden is going to redistribute the wealth


----------



## notnksnemor (Feb 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, like all of the rich Ga fisherman! Ruining it for us Fl boys!
> Well.........  we gotta argue about sumpin.



I have helped pay your salary at some point i'm sure.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

4HAND said:


> Yeah, like all of the rich Ga fisherman! Ruining it for us Fl boys!
> Well.........  we gotta argue about sumpin.


From what I have seen at the ramp at Horseshoe, ya'll Florida boys do a good job of ruining stuff yourself.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Don't care much for duck hunting. Do care alot about the rapid eroding of our freedoms.
> 
> But then my wife says I am one of the most argumentative persons she has ever known.



And you disagreed, correct?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 9, 2021)

I can go else where and read political stuff. But where else could you log in and read that and next read a post about a trail cam over a gut pile (with pics)? Sad times I reckon - I is pretty tore up.


----------



## brandon (Feb 9, 2021)

I was expecting Elfii to chime in by now, so I assume he must be tied up. With respect to the political forum, it would be helpful we kept the speculation on the open forum to a minimum. Y’all just be patient and hang tight please! Everything will be fine.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

gobbleinwoods said:


> And you disagreed, correct?



I might have slept in my easy chair a few nights after that "discussion"


----------



## Railroader (Feb 9, 2021)

Well, I can clearly see both sides of the issue.

What I can say for sure is that I got sucked in and spent too much time wading around in the PF this election cycle.  A whole lotta people spent a whole lotta time arguing, posting, posturing, and none of it accomplished a thing.  Except getting a bunch of good folks run off, when their belly got full, and they went too far.

If the Admin here made the decision to AX the PF, I don't blame them.  Much better stuff than politics to talk about..

If the decision was somehow made FOR them, I guess we are in real trouble...


----------



## dwhee87 (Feb 9, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> You got it, big guy!
> 
> View attachment 1065424


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 9, 2021)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> I have helped pay your salary at some point i'm sure.


Quit getting locked up..


----------



## shdw633 (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I follow and post on a fishing forum for the Big Bend region of Florida where I do most of my fishing.  I watched the political forum there create such an uproar that the people who wanted to talk about fishing just up and left.  When they got rid of the political forum, people started to post fishing reports again.
> 
> Everything has a time and a place, and I can understand GON's decision to take down a political forum.  If you want to argue politics (and I do enjoy talking politics...I made my share of posts on the political forum) there are other places you can still do that.



What was wrong with doing it here on it's own area of the board, no one was making anyone read them, it was a choice.  Why do I have to go somewhere else?


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Feb 9, 2021)

Wow.

What a blow to both GON and America.

I guess having conservative American first values is too much for our rulers.  

All of us that posted there regularly are headed for those re-education gulags anyways......or the drone strikes that msm is begging to rain down upon us.

I am going to spend alot more time in the woods.

Hope you fellas stay healthy and level headed.

So sad.


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

shdw633 said:


> What was wrong with doing it here on it's own area of the board, no one was making anyone read them, it was a choice.  Why do I have to go somewhere else?


What he fails to realize is that politics and the outdoor lifestyle are linked. If we don’t sound the alarm about what the left has in store for hunting, fishing and the shooting sports they will be gone and folks like him will be the first to say, what happened?


----------



## Da Possum (Feb 9, 2021)

can we flop in this thread???


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Feb 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> can we flop in this thread???



To do so would cause a flap.


----------



## Evergreen (Feb 9, 2021)

Da Possum said:


> can we flop in this thread???



Depends if that means a multidimensional gate or if you just wanna wear flip flops around the fire


----------



## redlevel (Feb 9, 2021)

Paleo said:


> public school teacher
> *spits*


Careful now. Put up the broad brush. I taught in PS for 24 years. Refused to join NEA or GAE. I had an NRA sticker on my chalkboard. Showed students slide shows of my gun collection. (That was before the boating accident.) Presented Political Science, which is what I taught, in an unbiased, balanced way.  As they say, just sayin’.


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

Evergreen said:


> Depends if that means a multidimensional gate or if you just wanna wear flip flops around the fire



Flip flops and fire don't not mix well, especially if alcoholic beverages is involved.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Feb 9, 2021)

What is @elfiii gonna post about now. That's where I got all my news from


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him


----------



## Fletch_W (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him



What happened? You can't even search his post history now.


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 9, 2021)

Guess I’ll have to learn to be a Billy now. Is there a sticky for that?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him



what?!? why?


----------



## turkeykirk (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him



Me too. Guess Biden got him!!


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> What is it wasn’t GON’s decision?


?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Feb 9, 2021)

turkeykirk said:


> Guess I’ll have to learn to be a Billy now. Is there a sticky for that?


It's easy. Just think, "what's the wrong thing to do in this situation?", and then do that.


----------



## mark-7mag (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him


Dang!,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## vahurst (Feb 9, 2021)

drhunter1 said:


> What he fails to realize is that politics and the outdoor lifestyle are linked. If we don’t sound the alarm about what the left has in store for hunting, fishing and the shooting sports they will be gone and folks like him will be the first to say, what happened?



I consider my political views left of center (even though some of you would say I'm socialist, but that's just your opinion) and I enjoy hunting and fishing.  I take my kid fishing whenever I can.  Many of my liberal friends enjoy hunting and fishing as well.  If we want to conserve the outdoors, we aren't going to do it by trying to gatekeep the outdoors to only those who lean right.  We need to expand the experiences of hunting and fishing to everyone, not matter if they are left or right politically.  When someone gets outside they learn to love the outdoors.  When they love the outdoors, they will conserve and protect them for future generations.


----------



## Paleo (Feb 9, 2021)

jimbo4116 said:


> Hogs, religion, whether to use mustard or ketchup on a chili dog. I mean there is anger everywhere you go and it is all Trump's fault.



There's people put ketchup on a chili dog? And they're allowed on here?


----------



## drhunter1 (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> I consider my political views left of center (even though some of you would say I'm socialist, but that's just your opinion) and I enjoy hunting and fishing.  I take my kid fishing whenever I can.  Many of my liberal friends enjoy hunting and fishing as well.  If we want to conserve the outdoors, we aren't going to do it by trying to gatekeep the outdoors to only those who lean right.  We need to expand the experiences of hunting and fishing to everyone, not matter if they are left or right politically.  When someone gets outside they learn to love the outdoors.  When they love the outdoors, they will conserve and protect them for future generations.


Well no wonder you don’t like the political forum. It shines a big ol spotlight on the left.  That’s why the left is busy trying to shut down free speech hard and fast.


----------



## XIronheadX (Feb 9, 2021)

Outdoor supremacist!


----------



## Silver Britches (Feb 9, 2021)

ATLFalconsfan80 said:


> Dang CMP got banned too? I liked him


Somebody must of said something smart about his truck. He got all tore up if you said something about his truck. 

So long, Carry! You were so full of energy!


----------



## Paleo (Feb 9, 2021)

Dutch said:


> Surely the .gov has more weighty matters to deal with than what is posted in a sub forum of a conservative outdoor forum?



If a USDA subpoenaed identity and IP address of one or more members that comes with a gag rule and GON couldn't tell anyone it happened, much less who/what/why.

I could see taking the forum down if you can't warn people.


----------



## NWS (Feb 9, 2021)

Throwback said:


> What is it wasn’t GON’s decision?


“Somebody else” has it blocked & is probably accessing it


----------



## bullgator (Feb 9, 2021)

vahurst said:


> The 1st Amendment only says the government can't impede or restrict your opinions. I hate to be the one to break it to you, but the Government doesn't own this board, GON does, and they have every right to create or take away any of these forums, or ban any of the members.
> 
> Besides, there shouldn't be a political forum anyways.  All it does is get people angry with each other.  You should be here to talk about the great outdoors, which on its worst day is much better than talking politics!


Politics affects a lot of what happens to outdoorsmen and their sport. I hate to tell ya, but ignorance ain’t bliss.


----------



## Red350SS (Feb 9, 2021)

Paleo said:


> If a USDA subpoenaed identity and IP address of one or more members that comes with a gag rule and GON couldn't tell anyone it happened, much less who/what/why.
> 
> I could see taking the forum down if you can't warn people.



I'm sure you are correct. The sky is not falling. I just can't fathom why?


----------



## bullgator (Feb 9, 2021)

Football season over, ammo priced so high it’s hard to get to the range, and now the political forum is GON. Y’all won’t be seeing much from me.


----------



## jollyroger (Feb 9, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Football season over, ammo priced so high it’s hard to get to the range, and now the political forum is GON. Y’all won’t be seeing much from me.


Nintendo has some great deals going on right now


----------



## ATLFalconsfan80 (Feb 9, 2021)

jollyroger said:


> Nintendo has some great deals going on right now



Still trying to find a PS5 for my son(me) without going to eBay and paying $1000


----------



## brandon (Feb 9, 2021)

I’m going to repost this in case some of you missed it a few pages back. Please be patient with us while we get a few things sorted out. This is not a legal issue, no one has received a subpoena or anything of the sort. Everything is going to be ok.

I’m going to close this thread to further discussion (and speculation) for now. Please don’t post any more threads asking about the PF ..  we’ll post an update shortly. Thanks!


----------



## elfiii (Feb 9, 2021)

What he said. ^ Y'all sit still for just a skinny minute and let the man work!


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 10, 2021)

Paleo said:


> If a USDA subpoenaed identity and IP address of one or more members that comes with a gag rule and GON couldn't tell anyone it happened, much less who/what/why.
> 
> I could see taking the forum down if you can't warn people.



Good Lawd ... ain't no legal actions being taken against GON.  Y'all jes simmer down.  The coolin' period will be over soon.


----------

